

Announcing a specification for PHP - cydelic
http://hhvm.com/blog/5723

======
oridecon
why can't I upvote this?

~~~
DanBC
What makes you think you can't upvote it?

~~~
oridecon
it's the only item on 'new' not showing an upvote link/image for me

